# Looking For Club Or Small Tract Lease



## pastorbrion (Jul 26, 2012)

I am looking for a family oriented club or a lease on a small tract of land for myself and wife.  I hunt, she does not, but she accompanies me when I go.  Deer, small game, varmints and maybe turkey.  A place to fish and camp would be great.  I Pastor a small Church, so I never hunt or fish on weekends because of my Church responsibility.  I enjoy going throughout the week. Any consideration is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 27, 2012)

How far are you wanting to travel???


----------



## pastorbrion (Jul 27, 2012)

I will travel anywhere in the State.  Thank you for asking.  Brion


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 27, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## KDams (Jul 28, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## james c smith (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a family club in talbot county , no alachol or drugs allowed.camping area with county water and power,small cooler. price is 660 per year,deer and turkey. call james smith 770 883 2903 for more details.


----------



## tedjackson (Aug 22, 2012)

I have this club house and land reduced to $750.00.  It has a cabin on it with electricity and fireplace.  50 acre tract with 22 acre dog training pen on one side.  Dogs do not bother deer as they are used to it.  call ted 706-594-1829  8 miles off I85, LaGrange Ga.


----------



## tedjackson (Aug 22, 2012)

For $200.00 extra I will include fishing in 25 acre lake some of the best bass fishing anywhere.


----------



## preacherjoshwilliams (Aug 27, 2012)

We've got 728 acres in Screven county. I'm a Baptist preacher and our guys are good guys! We need a couple more members, if you're interested pm me


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings, Marion County. PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------

